
Show HN: Simple Weather - ascherj
https://simpleweather.ascher.dev/
======
amarcus
My two cents:

1) It should attempt to detect location and display that to the user.

2) You can save locations but, these are lost on refresh.

3) No way to specify Celsius.

4) It's not a very simple service. I should be able to bookmark this and click
on the link to view the weather. Instead, I need to type a location every
time. Right now, I just have a bookmark to
"[https://www.google.com/search?q=weather"](https://www.google.com/search?q=weather").

~~~
ascherj
Thanks for the honest and direct feedback. I agree that these would be good
features to add. I'll keep them in mind as I continue work on the project.

------
flukus
For some reason this domain is blocked by the company firewall. What is
ascher.dev?

~~~
ascherj
"Ascher" is my last name. I purchased the "ascher.dev" domain a few weeks ago.
Currently, I'm having it redirect to my GitHub profile, but for some reason
the redirect only works in Safari (working on fixing that).

------
LapaluxToday
Very nice - please add Celsius!

